
Intuitive Equals Familiar (1994) - mridulkhan
http://www.asktog.com/papers/raskinintuit.html
======
Nitpicker
I uesd to accept this but after he revealed that novices learned to operate
his zoom world system in less than one minute, I have changed my mind.

For tens of millions of years, our ancestors made it back to the nest or we
wouldn't be here. Geographic navigation like that or like operating a zoom
world system take advantage of the tens of millions of years when the talent
for learning such skills was pounded into our DNA.

This may not be what we think of as intuition, but it's more than just
familiarity that powers the ease of learning exhibited.

You might expect computer experts to be even quicker than novices but they
took two minutes to become proficient in operating the zoom world system.

